# Football predictions today - Europe



## wawbet (Sep 15, 2022)

Best Football predictions today​​



The predictions of the matches scheduled today, Thursday 15 September 2022, are back, with advice on multiples to play and with which to direct your bets to bet, also taking advantage of the welcome bonuses offered by the various bookmakers.

For today we have prepared five games that we take from the schedule of this Thursday 15 September 2022, giving as many suggestions as possible for your bets.​ In today's ticket we analyze the matches scheduled in today's program with many possible play options. Here are football  tips and predictions for today, Thursday 15 September 2022.



CompetitionMatchTipsoddResultEuropa LeagueBodo Glimt vs Zurich1FT1.50Conference LeagueDjurgarden vs Moldeover 9 corner1.60









						Football predictions today - Europe
					

Free football predictions today, football predictions, and football analysis for over 100 leagues in all major markets:




					www.wawbetting.com


----------

